
Show HN: Colourful cellular automaton with WebAssembly - cimi_
http://cimi.io/color-automata/
======
cimi_
Source: [https://github.com/cimi/color-
automata](https://github.com/cimi/color-automata)

Also, if you click the transparent octocat in the corner you will get a modal
with some config options and links.

------
wildflowero
I accidentally clicked on the link while scrolling and was horrified. Many
thanks.

~~~
cimi_
Haha, why? :)

